# Newcastle to face a Library-less 2 Years



## Rocket Romano (Oct 31, 2005)

> Plans to build a show-piece library in Newcastle moved closer after council leaders agreed an extra £1.3m.
> 
> The city council executive has also decided on the temporary library services that will be in place while work to build a new City Library in Princess Square is carried out.
> 
> ...



The amount of workers and students who use City Central Library is immense. Some of its business and local information texts are vital to students and businesses across Newcastle.

Now I'm more than happy that the ugly old building is being heaved down but surely there are better arrangements in place to maybe move part of the collection to the University libraries or Civic Centre rather than close it down for 2 years.

Not the ideal situation and they're doing the same with the Hancock Museum, Closing it to build some '£100m Super-Museum'

Bloody council


----------



## soulman (Oct 31, 2005)

Will the public still have access to the books via the local branch libraries or are they going to stick them in storage or something?


----------



## kakuma (Nov 1, 2005)

ghateshead library used to be fucking good when i was a kid

it's about time newcastle got one

but they should move the books to the smaller libraries around the toon non?


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Nov 1, 2005)

Does Newcastle really need a library though? Surely people who are visiting there could bring their own books


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2005)

have you ever said anything nice on this forum?


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Nov 1, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> have you ever said anything nice on this forum?


I'm just saying that maybes Newcastle does not need a Library at all. If you think about it, the money saved by not spending anything on new books that, let's face it, are only going to stand on the shelves collecting dust, could be better spent on more hands on skilled jobs, football pitches and activities that stop the young'ns from commiting numerous petty crimes.


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2005)

that'd be a 'no' then.

why do you bother?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 1, 2005)

Have they closed all the little branch libraries yet? I know they were planning to.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 1, 2005)

Some really good books in Central Library in Newcastle back in the day.
Don't think that many students used it though in my time.

Firky, is the block of flats "KY Towers" still there?


----------



## Rocket Romano (Nov 2, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Have they closed all the little branch libraries yet? I know they were planning to.



They tried to shut a few. Mainly Fenham, but when Labour was replaced by Lib Dems in the city council the plans went on hold


----------

